# Latest MK scarf



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Finished this scarf last week.....just now getting a chance to take a picture and show it. Made with Red Heart Super Saver (color: Cafe Latte).
Trying to figure out what to knit next.......


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice.
SEA


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the pattern! Is it for you or is someone going to be really lucky?


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Very pretty nice smooth stitches ..


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

that is very beautiful-wish I could knit so perfectly!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

nice work you could start one for me lol


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lovely scarf


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lovely scarf. Is it hand manipulated or do you use a garter carriage?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

chickkie said:


> lovely scarf. Is it hand manipulated or do you use a garter carriage?


wooo, garter carriage? What is that?


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

crossettman said:


> Finished this scarf last week.....just now getting a chance to take a picture and show it. Made with Red Heart Super Saver (color: Cafe Latte).
> Trying to figure out what to knit next.......


Beautiful! Do you have the pattern that can be shared to make this?


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

kittygritty said:


> wooo, garter carriage? What is that?


I'm with you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> wooo, garter carriage? What is that?


it is a carriage for the machine knitter, and this scarf says MK, which is machine knit.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

chickkie said:


> it is a carriage for the machine knitter, and this scarf says MK, which is machine knit.


That's alot of handmanipulation if no garter carriage.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

No garter carriage.....used ribber instead. Brother KH260 Bulky machine with ribber. Trying to get a pattern written up to share!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

crossettman said:


> No garter carriage.....used ribber instead. Brother KH260 Bulky machine with ribber. Trying to get a pattern written up to share!


Very lovely scarf-thanks so much for sharing pictures.

Looking forward to seeing your pattern..do have the same knitting machine (love it)

Am fascinated with how you knitted thisalways something to learn on these awesome KMs..no matter how long one has been MKing!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely &#128149;


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

Lovely scarf. Look forward to the pattern.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

nice one


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Turned out so nice, I am interested in the technique of using your ribber for the design.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

ell done it is lovely


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the pattern. It looks like a lot of transferring.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Very pretty and I love the color!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

looks great, well done.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

That is so pretty, will await the pattern too.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

It's beautiful. i would love a pattern.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Super job. Great looking scarf.
Maybe you could MK cowls?


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Kudos to you girl that is some nice work.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

A very attractive Scarf, what ply is the yarn and is it balls, or on Cones? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Lovely! Very nice!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty. I'll be watching for a pattern, too.


----------



## Lanafay (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful knitting...I love it!


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

I live the color and the diamond pattern. Nicely done!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship. Pretty, too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Lidia said:


> Lovely scarf. Look forward to the pattern.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nicely done.

Is there any way you could post a photo of the reverse side?

~~~


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

WOW!!! Love that color.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The pattern has been posted here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350199-1.html

~~~


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

I love the design, thank you for sharing.


----------



## robinnroger (Jun 29, 2015)

love it. thank you


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

What a great pattern for a man.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty - nice work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice I just love your scarf


----------

